# Hunting > The Magazine >  Kaimai- the sequel

## Rusky

The alarm went, 3am or was it 2am?  :Wtfsmilie:   This was going to be an epic but long day, as I had several cups of coffee to add to the excitement of what would be a good hunt.  I arrived at my hunting area around 8am, with the wind howling from the west. Straight away I was into an area I had seen a deer before, and I had soon found the tale tale signs of fresh prints.  Quietly step by step I progressed on-wards with the wind in my face.  On rounding a small bend in a gully, I came to an immediate stop.  A hind 10m away with its head down towards me fed totally oblivious to the danger she was/wasn't in?  :Wink:   I raised the rifle, bolt closed gently, cross-hairs on the base of the head, at the same time she raised her head and looked at me.  This presented a chest front on shot.  Oh the dilemma, do i shoot high for the base of the neck or low for vitals as I had never taken both shots before?  Well she decided her fate and leaped like a gazelle and off she went with her friend in tow.  A few whistles was not going to stop her in her tracks.  Deer 1, idiot 0.

The day was getting on, and even though I had found some nice gullys out of the wind with wallows, it was feeling like it was going to be one of those days. I normally round up my days hunting around 3pm, and the clock had just gone 2pm.  I was walking a ridge, (fark did I tell you how windy it was? 30kts at times I reckon), and to my left in my peripheral 15m away was a hind side on.  I turned, she hesitated, I aimed for the engine room (a first for me as its always a neck shot) and let rip.  Deer then erupted all around me, possible yearling too.  She ran, she RAN?  :Wtfsmilie:  Knowing well and truly I had hit her, I went about 15m in the direction I had last seen her.  I came to a wall of supplejack and a empty gully below.  No blood, no deer?  Was I missing something?  I tried to listen for any crashing of a struggling animal, but the wind was relentless.  I decided to head back and retrace those steps, and as I turned got a surprise to see her dead as a door nail under the only few ferns next to my feet.  Woooohoooo!  :Grin:  Deer 1, idiot 1, the score was even.

Learnt a few things on that trip, deer don't mind a bit of wind on ridges, it's ok to let an animal go in fear of a bad shot, and trust your gut instinct.



Sorry for the blurred image, phone camera not the best

----------


## Gibo

Fantastic mate!!!

----------


## madjon_

Gotta love the Kaimais for close. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

Nice one Rusky, well done. See any other peeps around on this trip?

----------


## Rusky

No other hunters seen.  Is your name Steve/Steven per chance Pengy?

----------


## phillipgr

Mate you're doing awesome! Kaimais hunting is hard

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pengy

No mate. Real name is Tim. Why do you ask ?

----------


## TimeRider

Way to go Rusky  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rusky

Met a teacher in Kaimais from Whitianga once and thought it might be you.

----------


## Dundee

Well done Rusky,shes a fatty.

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome well done:thumbup: :Cool: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Hunt4life

Good story mate, well done.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Rusky

----------


## Bryan

Good shit Rusky! Your becoming quite the Kaimai ninja.  :15 4 128:   :Thumbsup: 

Your gonna have to get a bigger freezer soon.

----------


## Rusky

Cheers fullas.  Not a Ninja yet, as I have had a few failed attempts before my second kaimai deer this time.  I must admit, it's not easy getting onto them, but highly rewarding when you do.

----------


## Dundee

You don't need to be a ninga too kick deers arse but you are kicking it good :15 4 128:

----------


## Maca49

Good one Rusky, and an early night!

----------


## BushHunter

Mate that's awesome, I think I need a hunting trip with rusky haha.

----------


## Scouser

Excellent Rusky.....keep up the good work.....good skills

----------


## sako75

Well done Rusky. A reward for your efforts at the end of the day  :Cool:

----------


## lost

Good stuff mate! Good onya letting the first one slip, knowing that you weren't 100% on the shot!

----------


## Beetroot

Where about's on the Kaimais you go?
Are the Kaimais the closest place to Auckland for deer?

----------


## Rusky

I go every where Betroot!  :Wink: 

Closest place for deer in Aucks is Woodhill area.  You have to know someone though, or pay a few $$$ for it.

----------


## Sniper

Nice animal mate, well done. 
Fingers crossed Ill get one labour weekend.

----------


## Friwi

I did a kaimais trip with a mate over the week end, and we got wet, but we both got a hind.
Unfortunately they were both pregnant. But I guess you would have to expect that at this time of the year. 
It is probably better to shoot them now than when they are gonna be fawning.
Friwi

----------


## Rusky

Yes i will be focussing more on stags and last years yearlings from here on in.

----------


## RODSTA

where abouts did you go in @Friwi

----------


## dave-m

good shit   :Thumbsup:  . Kaimai's is bloody underrated, theres a fair few animals up there. It doesn't get 1080'd or shot up with choppers. I did a bit of hunting up from Wairere Falls before I moved down to Taranaki. We saw animals each time we went up there. had a yearling hind jump up from having a sleep just off a track not 2m from us, that was epic haha. Id be hitting it hard up there if I was still living it Thames.

----------


## Sniper

Why did I move to Auckland?

----------


## Rushy

> Why did I move to Auckland?


For the latte's?

----------


## Rusky

Haha join the club Sniper. Maybe a recon is in order?

----------


## Sniper

Turns out I wont be down long weekend now.
Oh well, more for you fullahs aye??
Ill be keen Rusky. Wont be for a while yet though, Nov and Dec are packed full!

----------


## Pengy

I went for a walk from Whakamarama rd end earlier this week. Shame the quads have churned the crap out of most of the tracks, making them bloody hard to walk in places :wtfsmilie
Out of curiosity, did someone from here spot the Penguin van and flick my wiper blades up ?? If so, I was within earshot when you did it. I guess if it wasnt someone recognising what was obviously "Pengy`s" wagon, it must have been someone giving me a hint not to park where I did.

----------


## Twoshotkill

what is a pengi van??

----------


## Bushrash

Good stuff mate...

----------


## Pengy

I am pretty sure you will know it if you see it 2shot. That is of course if you havent already seen it  :36 1 5: 
It will be flitting around Tauranga area for a while yet as I am contrct painting for one Sean Smith

----------


## Maca49

RU in Fasching lane out Tauriko way?

----------


## Pengy

Yep. #10

----------


## Terminator

Some very close hunting in the kaimais.

----------


## Rusky

Heres a few questions for you kaimai hunters. 1. When do the flys show up? 2. Why dont the hinds bark when spooked?

----------


## Gibo

> Heres a few questions for you kaimai hunters. 1. When do the flys show up? 2. Why dont the hinds bark when spooked?


No expert but flies should be there now and a hind may not bark if she no longer has a fawn/yearling in toe.

----------


## Toby

I hate seeing flies in the bush, had deer ruined because of that. wtf is a fly doing in the bush anyway!

----------


## Gibo

> I hate seeing flies in the bush, had deer ruined because of that. wtf is a fly doing in the bush anyway!


Eating meat Toby, I had flies all up in my deersie on Thursday....feckers. Only found a couple of maggots when I butcherd the meat last night. Adds flavour anyways  :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Protein haha

----------


## Gibo

> Protein haha


Ha made sure the mrs didnt see them our she wouldnt eat it........i'll tell her after its gone  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> When do the flys show up?


Immediately the deer is on the ground.

----------


## Remington700.270

Great story Rushy.  I am amazed to hear how close you got to that first hind. I wish the wind only blew one direction where I hunt. It changes every 5 steps almost!

----------


## Rushy

> Great story Rushy.  I am amazed to hear how close you got to that first hind. I wish the wind only blew one direction where I hunt. It changes every 5 steps almost!


A bit of identity confusion there.  It was Rusky's story not mine.

----------

